# Need Help Choosing Rims



## pfryrjr (May 5, 2009)

So I am having some trouble deciding what rims to buy for my car. Please give some feedback on what you think. Thanks.

These first ones i like the best!!!










But i like these ones also...










I want 20's does anyone know if they will fit?

By the way here is my car...


----------



## WillyR (Oct 19, 2009)

pfryrjr said:


> So I am having some trouble deciding what rims to buy for my car. Please give some feedback on what you think. Thanks.
> 
> These first ones i like the best!!!
> 
> ...




20's will fit, but it might be a little tight :/ 


Honestly, neither of those rims would look good on your car..to me, you've gotta go with 'Gunmetal' rims because black just looks :lame: on your car color.


----------



## atimus prime (Feb 8, 2011)

I wouldnt like either on that gray car... if it was black with the crome I would say the second... but I like the idea of black with crome lip for my car... anyone have a good web page for rims?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ugh. Neither, and don't do 20's. You'll kill your mileage and you'll HATE the ride quality.


----------



## colombianitony1 (Mar 12, 2011)

hey i got the same problem with my car i have a 07 altima SE 6 speed and im having trouble chosing rims dont know witch ones to get i have in mind the 19" maxima or 19" g37 rims ...


----------



## KeanoSteve (Jul 2, 2011)

I'd love to know if the 370's Ray's wheels would fit a coupe.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check the wheels at Tirerack.com.


----------



## KeanoSteve (Jul 2, 2011)

Great source. I like the idea of putting a slightly wider rear on the altima similiar to the Z too.


----------

